# Reality Check



## elena2live (Jul 3, 2011)

Recently my daughter was upset and I wasn't prepared for what she said: "You and Dad don't do anything together, it's like you hate each other or do not even like each other anymore and that she believed we were just waiting till she went off to college in the fall to get a divorced. "

I was shocked and had no idea what to say. I did not realize it was so obvious......


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hello elena ~

Children, even very young ones, can be very perceptive of changes in the interactions of their parents. Since your daughter is almost college-age, I am sure that she can not only see the environment, but feel it as well.

Are you at a cross-roads in trying to decide what to do? Are you waiting for your daughter to go to college in the fall?


----------

